# 2004 Ram 1500 Plow Or No Plow????



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a 2004 Ram 1500 hemi quad cab, i live by the shore in connecticut, we get like maybe 3-6 storms a year with 1-3inchs to 8 inches maybe at the most, im thinking of putting a fisher mm2 RD 71/2ft plow, 15 accounts from driveways to parking lots, i have been using a 03 dakota with a 61/2ft plow, i want to make some money with my truck! also next year i plan to trade or sell my truck and get a ram 2500, the good thing is the plow im getting is comming off a ram 2500 so i will already have the mount for the new truck. I plan on keeping the plow for a while. and the price for the plow set up is 2,200.00 and i need to spend 500 on the mount for the ram 1500, is it worth it or not??

thanks


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

A couple thoughts on this. Yes, I think your 1500 will be excellent for plowing with a 7.5' Fisher. However, does this 2500 plow truck have a 7.5 or 8'? Stupid question, perhaps, but most 3/4 tons have 8 footers on them. Good deal if you can get into the Fisher for that kind of coin, even with a new mount. As for the new mount, are you planning to keep the mount or sell it with the truck since you won't need it with the 2500? My thought is this: sell the 1500 WITH the plow next year, installing the extra mount on the 2500 & buying a larger plow (preferably used/reconditioned like the ones available here on Plowsite). Then you have a newer, larger plow on the larger truck. I plowed for 4 years with a 2500 and a 7.5' Fisher because I kept it from previous 1/2 ton trucks, but I'm definitely glad to have gotten the larger plow for this truck. 

Good luck, and keep us posted with what you do. 


~Kevin


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

the plow is 71/2ft thats why i want it, also i rather use a 71/2 instead of the 8 because i have a few small driveways and the 8 would be tough to use...
thanks for the input!!!
jeff


----------



## harleyrider67 (Jan 24, 2006)

JC,

Go for it with the 1500. I have been using mine for 2 years now and it does great. Just treat it right and keep your service intervals up to date on the engine, tranny, and diffs and you will be fine. Add some Timbrens and crank your tortion bars a bit. I use 700 lbs. of ballast in the back behind the rear axle.

Happy Plowing!

Curt


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I say go for it. I used my 1500 in Buffalo lake effect storms. My truck held up just fine. Just get some timbrens and ballast and your set to go.


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool thanks, Im looking to get a Fisher RD 71/2ft plow, brand new! thanks


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

harleyrider67 what kind of plow do you have on your truck?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

JCplowing;476953 said:


> Im looking to get a Fisher RD 71/2ft plow, brand new!


Seriously, check out BDavis here on Plowsite for completely refurbished plows. I say brand new motors, hoses, and maybe pistons, but beyond that a sandblasted & professionally repainted exterior should be all an older plow needs. The guy puts out super quality stuff from the look of his pictures. I'll never buy a plow full price again.


----------



## harleyrider67 (Jan 24, 2006)

JC,

I have a BOSS 7-6 Standard Duty Steel Plow. paid $4100 installed back in 2005.


----------



## miah1313 (Jan 1, 2008)

harley rider, 

what gear ratio is your 1500. The one I'm looking at picking up has a 3.55 and didn't know if it would work?


----------



## ted248 (Jan 1, 2008)

*plow with dodge ram 1500*

This is my first year plowing with a dodge ram 1500 5.7 L Hemi I was a little concerned that the truck would not do a good job as it has IFS . I put tims on front bought a snoway 26 series 7.6 ft plow and the truck plows like no ones business. I use 800 lbs of ballast in bed and living in Mass i have not seen a storm this year that has challenged the setup. I did change the Tran fluid to syn. blend it doesn't heat up as quickly. I think you will do fine with your dodge plowing 
Ted S


----------



## harleyrider67 (Jan 24, 2006)

miah1313,

Mine has the 3.92 gear cause it came with the 20" wheels. That's what it says on my window sticker. I would say you will do fine with the 3.55 just make sure you have the overdrive turned OFF when plowing. 

The IFS does great as long as you use the truck and not beat the crap out of it. And one piece of advice I was given by a mechanic at my local dodge dealership was not to have the plow on unless you need it on. A lot of guys around here drive around with their plows on to look important. He said that it will help the life of the IFS. Just something I thought I would pass on.

Take care,

Curt


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

I had a Ram 1500 5.7 hemi with the 20 inch wheels and had no problems what so ever. Kinda hated to get rid of it, but I had to have a 2500 to pull a dump trailor for all my mulch contracts.( gotta make the DOT happy :realmad Had to buy a new mount too, so if anyone knows anyone who needs a Hiniker mount for a 1500 Dodge Ram, let me know.


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

stupid question, whats ballest mean? also do you really need timbrens? i was told that if your not running the plow all the time you shouldnt need them! thanks jeff


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

I just put a downpayment on a fisher 71/2 RD plow brand new, got a deal at American Truck in waterford, CT for 3900 plus tax installed! i was quoted 5200 at a place in Rhode Island then 4800 at smiths 4x4 but they said that there is a 5 week wait.. so ill have it installed next week! [email protected]@@!!! 

ANYONE WANT A CUSTOM 3inch FLOW MASTER SUPER 40 CAT-BACK EXHAUST W/ 5inch TIP? VERY LOUD FOR 03-05 RAM QUAD CAB HEMI 1500 or 2500! MAKE ME AN OFFER!


----------



## harleyrider67 (Jan 24, 2006)

JC,

Congrats on the new plow purchase!!! Ballast is the amount of weight in the bed of the truck behind the rear axle used to counter-weight the plow. I use around 650-700lbs. of bagged salt behind the rear axle up against the tailgate for ballast. Plow weighs a little over 700 I think. 

Use ballast, it will help your front end parts, and spend the money and get the Timbrens. They will help stop the plow from bouncing while it's on the truck. Say you hit a bump, the Timbrens will help stop the front end from bouncing up and down and up and down...... Also they will help the weight being put on the ball joints and etc....................

Just my opinion. Anyway enjoy the new plow and make ITpayup

Curt


----------



## ROWDY (Dec 20, 2007)

QUOTE from Ted. 

"I did change the Tran fluid to syn. blend it doesn't heat up as quickly. I think you will do fine with your dodge plowing" 
Ted S


From factory D.C. uses full Sunthetic trans fluid. Its the ATF4. So you went backwords using synthetic blend.


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

one storm down with the new plow!! Works awsome!!


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

You gotta take some pictures for your setup for us, please!


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey, HarleyRider67, how much does your plow weigh?? I was told that my 71/2 RD plow shouldnt be on my truck because it is 760lbs>> HOPE thats Bull... THanks


----------



## harleyrider67 (Jan 24, 2006)

JC,

If I remember right my BOSS dealer told me my plow weighed 680# total including the undercarrage. You will get a bunch of people telling you that your half ton will not do the job. I have been using mine now for 2 years and it has performed flawlessly. 

My BOSS dealer has put a bunch of these 7-6 standard duty plows on half tons with no problems.

Remember ballast! I run around 600# of ballast in my bed, helps counter the weight on the front end. I have to say that shocks and ball joints will have to be replaced eventually on mine but just remember not to drive it hard and abuse it or things will Break!

With that kind of weight on the front end all trucks will eventually have to have ball joints and front end repair. 

Finally, when you get done plowing take the plow off! Your front end parts will love you! Don't drive around town with the plow on just to look cool. We have a bunch of those guys around here and they wonder why they tear up their trucks sooner than later.

Happy plowing and enjoy makin it!payup

Curt


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

760 lbs huh? Well maybe...
lets see heres a couple situations...and i got all these numbers right off of fishers website.

blade 637lbs 
mounts 46lbs 
total 683lbs 
steel cutting edge adds 59lbs...742lbs
if you dindt get that...then adding a steel sno-foil adds 50lbs...733lbs
no sno-foil? how about the rubber deflector...theres 29lbs...712lbs

plow with rubber deflector and a cutting edge...771 lbs
plow with steel sno-foil and cutting edge...792 lbs 

Even if your plow weighs like 800lbs its not the end of the world...yah its gonna wear on your front end more, but if you take the plow off after every time it snows...they dont call them minute mounts for nothin ya know...and make sure you run like 600 to 700 lbs of weight in the bed against the tailgate, it will help tremendously.


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah i was off a little its 630lbs for the RD plow, im not worried about it anymore, i will definatley use the ballast in the rear! NOW ALL I NEED IS SOME SNOW, we havent had a storm in almost 2 weeks and it doesnt look like there is any coming anytime soon!
thanks guys!!
Jeff


----------

